

EU opens antitrust probe against Google - mbreese
http://googlepolicyeurope.blogspot.com/2010/02/committed-to-competing-fairly.html

======
mbreese
According to this post from Google, it looks like they are framing it as a
bunch of complaints from companies that are proxies for Microsoft. This is an
interesting angle to play...

